# Estação meteorológica para altas temperaturas



## joaoleitao (8 Out 2008 às 02:35)

Olá a todos. Antes de mais quero agradecer os post existentes acerca deste tipo de instrumentos, nunca esperei haver tanta informação no nosso idioma.

*Bem, eu deparo-me com algumas dúvidas relativamente às estações que são as seguintes:*

-há estações com webcam, vento e temperatura tudo junto?
-há estações que consigam suportar temperaturas acima dos 55 graus? mesmo 60 graus ao Sol?

Tenho um cliente que gostaria de instalar uma estação destas no seu hotel, mas o problema aqui é que há constantemente tempestades enormes com ventos muito fortes, e, muito calor durante o verão. Isto não faz passar o sistema todo?

Obrigado de avanço


----------

